# Quick And Wicked Racing



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Hey nissan peeps

Im starting a nissan crew down here and I already have a few people joining. I still need more people. I really want B14 sentras/200sx, but all are welcome. Post here and email me at [email protected] Its called Quick & Wicked, the point is to group together nissan owners. As soon as we get a significant size group, i will post more info but until then . . . .uhmm . . . . I dont know. I encourage all to join.


----------



## hard_charger (Jun 3, 2002)

*sounds good*

sounds good to me... count me in. 

although, chris, you've seen my car. ... think i'm ready to roll like that? LOL!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Okay well just email me and well have everything set and done


----------

